# URGENT 2 buns due to be PTS St Augustine (Florida?)



## FlashyMagoo (Oct 17, 2008)

Cross posted from Rabbits United (mainly a UK based forum, thought it might reach more US members here)

http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?t=151368

There is 2 rabbits at the St. Augustine humane society that is closing and they (along with all the cats and dogs not yet adopted) will be put to sleep on Oct 31st. I thought it would be worth a try to post a topic on here to see if anyone could adopt them. So if you could post a topic on that in the Rabbits in need section that would be great. 

All I know about the rabbits is that one is big (weighs about 10 pounds) and white. The other black and weighs about 5 pounds. I have a pic of each of them. They are said to be very sweet, especially the black one.

E-mail from shelter.


> We are closing on the 31st and we do still have two rabbits left for adoption. Let me know if you need further info or stop by the shelter anytime Tues âFri 10-6 or Sat 10-5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope no ones minds me a, posting, and b, cross posting from another forum, just thought it was worth a shot for these guys.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if we'llbe able to help yet or not. I sent the info on this to our program director at Gainesville Rabbit Rescue. We are pretty full, but I know that Kathy will take them if at all possible.


----------



## SOAD (Oct 17, 2008)

Brill, I think thereare three piggies too, I e-mail the lady back but I had to leave for home, before she replied (mailed from work) about the piggies, but on the website there is three.


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 18, 2008)

ray:


----------



## SOAD (Oct 22, 2008)

Please guys the buns are still there, the pigs are sorted, if a rescue can help, I will even sponsor them, they don't have much time left, I received this, this morning.




> We do not have any more guinea pigs and only have two rabbits left. One of my volunteers is working to place them with a rescue group. Let me know what you come up with and thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pla725 (Oct 26, 2008)

Any update?


----------

